# Importing into Germany



## sw2373 (Jan 28, 2002)

Can anyone help me? I am thinking of importing a car into Germany, either a GTR, RX-7 or RSK... Problems I see is that all the cars I have looked at are tuned in someway and I know the TUV are very strict. I know import duty is 10% for cars and from what the German Government sites say there is no Mwst. to pay. Also since I am going to transfer there from Japan I am not sure but maybe I can take it as belongings to be duty free..

Does anyone on this forum have any experience with such matters in Germany?

The only alternative is to import to the UK first then drive for 12months...

These multinational citizens eh! Brit in Jap going to Germany!

Before anyone asks I sold the M-Spec due to my Japanese Bank Loan conditions.... thats why I am downgrading several steps...lack of funding!


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Germany*

The TUV test is the equivalent of the SVA in the UK. The regulations in the UK SHOULD be the same as Germany but will differ slightly.

I can inform you of the options in the UK and give you a contact number of a freight agent in Hamburg who will be able to help you further ( Hamburg would be the likely port of discharge for your car).

You have 2 options, to gain full relief from Customs Duty and Vat you must have owned and used your car in Japan for over six months not including the time spent on a ship. if you import in this manner you are not allowed to sell the car for 1 year following the customs clearance oon arrival or you will have to pay the duty/ vat due. After the 1 year you can sell or do what you like with the car. The other option is to import fully, pay the duty/vat on the original purchase price PLUS on any shipping costs and be able to sell it when you like.

Your personal effects will be duty free as long as you have not made any purchases within the last 12 months of moving, for those large priced things that you have bought with 12 months you will have to pay duty/vat on them IF you declare them to Customs.

The TUV test is a relaxed version of our SVA test. It still relies on a good standard car to pass the test, if you have a raced up monster you are going to have big problems. Avoid any body kits, major engine mods for which the replacement standard items you no longer have to refit for the test.

DO NOT SHIP A RACE TUNED CAR WITHOUT REMOVING THE BITS IN JAPAN FOR STANDARD BITS OR YOU WILL REGRET IT.

Hope the info helps, this is the number of a freight agent in Hamburg : 0049 4033460, fax 0049 40335361.

Dirk.


----------



## sw2373 (Jan 28, 2002)

I just had an Email response from TUV, they said as long as all the bits are JIS standard which most major Tuning parts manufacturers here in Japan are, TUV will approve them with all the relevant paperwork? I will be moving to Baden-Wurtemburg again so I don't know how the TUV differs from area to area.. Also would approval from the TUV counterpart D... be ok? I wonder...

Anyway thanks for your help, I just have to be quick finding a decently low level tuned car, the problem in Japan is most cars have some level of tuning, and all the cars I want are majorly tuned...IMPUL, Midori-Seibi's etc.. or I have looked at a couple of R33 26GTS-t with RB26DETT conversions they are very cheap but rare, especially the original 200 cars that Autech (Not the 4 door GTR's) made...


----------



## Skylining (Jun 28, 2001)

*TUV*

I live in Germany, although my car does not need a TUV (it is registered with the US military) I can give you the exact details on how to register a standard, or tuned, or even a racing R34 in Germany. Please email me direct at [email protected] and I’ll forward you the info.

Paul.


----------



## Pepe (May 16, 2006)

Skylining said:


> I live in Germany, although my car does not need a TUV (it is registered with the US military) I can give you the exact details on how to register a standard, or tuned, or even a racing R34 in Germany. Please email me direct at [email protected] and I’ll forward you the info.
> 
> Paul.


I wonder how you are going to approve a RACING car, that is not made for the european market by the TÜV for german roads. I'd say this is nearly impossible. I agree on standards and very mildly tuned customs, but as long as it goes to racing conversions you normally need some kind of paper from the manufacturer of the part, that says the part has been tested and approved by the TÜV.
If it's not and if there is no ABE (=Common use licence without TÜV testing) it will be definitly very hard to get the car passed through the TÜV. You always have the chance of a single test from the TÜV, but if it finds anything, that's not according german law you might be in big trouble.

It's not just the first test to get the car on the road there is the same inspection every 2 Years. If you have passed everything one time you might not necessarily pass it in two years time. But - different topic.

Moreover you might be in trouble with the insurances. The Car was not produced for the european market, "no one" in the EU drives one, so it might be hard to get an equivalent....

Nevertheless i know of a company that imports these cars and retrofits them for the german market (Catalyzer, necessary mds to the car, insurance etc.)

They are (site is german):
http://www.broemmler.de/nissanskyline.html

They also tune Cars!


----------



## GTRules (Oct 20, 2005)

r34 gtr's can be registered in germany. thats what i was told by a reliable source


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

They can be imported...S goodman and the guy with the TME and R34 on here have them (sorry, forgot your name) and the following link might help a guy out... http://www.broemmler.de/R34-001808.htm

Fortunately as a military member serving here my R34 doesnt need TuV...but I plan on selling it here next summmer...so I may need some info!!!! 

L:ast I heard there were 5 R34's in country...not sure if that's legally imported/converted ones or all total...or if that number was made up!

OuttIe


----------



## sean_goodman (Jan 11, 2006)

mine is registered with british military and dont need TUV 

sva in germany is called gutachten and can only be done at main tuv stations, costs about 5000-7000 euros and the r34 gtr wont pass due to emissions. marcus broemlar cant get his r34 gtr registered either! or at least he hadnt managed it last time i spoke to him about 3 months ago.

he does produce GTTs done up to look like GTRs though 

insurance i got sorted through allianz who had to phone to head office and produce a custom quote based on a one off vehicle and it wasnt cheap!

think DEKRA runs the approval system in germany, take a peek at their web site and you can give em a ring


----------



## sean_goodman (Jan 11, 2006)

you mean andystuttgart mate, he bought one that was once registered but sadly got hit by a tractor (just how unlucky can you get) and is written off.

he is trying to get it rebuild and back on the road




psd1 said:


> They can be imported...S goodman and the guy with the TME and R34 on here have them (sorry, forgot your name) and the following link might help a guy out... http://www.broemmler.de/R34-001808.htm
> 
> Fortunately as a military member serving here my R34 doesnt need TuV...but I plan on selling it here next summmer...so I may need some info!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Pepe (May 16, 2006)

sean_goodman said:


> mine is registered with british military and dont need TUV
> 
> sva in germany is called gutachten and can only be done at main tuv stations, costs about 5000-7000 euros and the r34 gtr wont pass due to emissions. marcus broemlar cant get his r34 gtr registered either! or at least he hadnt managed it last time i spoke to him about 3 months ago.
> 
> ...


Last time i emailed with him he stated that they do offer Emission legal cars now. Even the old R32's can be mad street legal.

Perhaps i can ask him again.....


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

I have a R34 GTR here,it is not registered in the moment,but i think in about 1 month i will start to work on this,if the car was registrated in UK bevor,doesn´t change anything,because UK and Germany is not the same,it costs around 5000-10000€ to convert them that the car can pass the TÜV Test,every car is made on its own,so you cant take the papers from one GTR for the other as a sample,they cant exept this.You have to do all the tests yourself,that is very difficult for somebody who does not have the right contacts.

If there are questions,feel free to ask.

Alex(the guy with the TME and the GTR)


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

sean_goodman said:


> you mean andystuttgart mate, he bought one that was once registered but sadly got hit by a tractor (just how unlucky can you get) and is written off.
> 
> he is trying to get it rebuild and back on the road


I would say,it is impossible to get hit by a tractor,sounds more true to me that the tractor was hit by the Skyline


----------



## sean_goodman (Jan 11, 2006)

EvolutionVI said:


> I would say,it is impossible to get hit by a tractor,sounds more true to me that the tractor was hit by the Skyline



ooops, alex my mistake mate i got confused with names 

yeah think your opinion on the crash might be more realistic we will have to ask andy


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

No problem mate


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

Visit: www.rotary-imports.de 

Newera Imports are suppliers of all their RX-7's and R32 GT-R's
Rotary Imports have experience in importing such cars into Germany.

They have also successfully imported an R34 GT-R, although it wasn't easy and is no longer possible to do, as far as I know.

Miguel.


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

You have to convert the headlights, you need a complete "Abgasgutachten" ...measuring the exhaust gases in different duty cicles, you need a "Vollabnahme" etc... It takes some time but it is possible.
For the insurance: they take a car of the same manufacturer with equal power output eg. for the R34 the take the data of the 350z, so for the R33 they should take the same numbers since the 300zx was 330HP and so the power output would be to high.
Tax costs: R34: 191,- € 
R33: 393,- €
R32: 659,- €

due to different exhaust outputs


----------



## sean_goodman (Jan 11, 2006)

i can convert the headlights if you need it


----------



## Tommy Kaira (May 9, 2006)

For you it is easier to get the german TÜV. Beacause if you move to germany you bring the car to germany like you bring your other thinks to germany. You have to say to the TÜV that your car is "Umzugsgut". Than you get the TÜV verry easy and it's not so expensive.


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Tommy Kaira said:


> For you it is easier to get the german TÜV. Beacause if you move to germany you bring the car to germany like you bring your other thinks to germany. You have to say to the TÜV that your car is "Umzugsgut". Than you get the TÜV verry easy and it's not so expensive.


Hello...are you the person that bought the TK R33 from Mr. Kim? How is it running? How long did it take you to get it on the road?

Thanks!


----------



## Tommy Kaira (May 9, 2006)

Yes, i'm the one who bought the TK from Chrys. The car is running verry good! It`s verry fast and looks perfect. I love it  What do you mean with how long did it take to get it on the road? Can you explain? Sorry, but my english is not perfect.


----------



## AndyStuttgart (Feb 14, 2006)

Kinda funny how German and English is mixed up in this thread 

@Sean: The GTR was in fact hit by a tractor, even if it sounds like a bad tale.
I was told the tractor was speeding and therefore couldn´t avoid crashing into the car...so I guess I must make the car quicker so another tractor won´t have the chance to hit me again


----------



## drifter-boy (Apr 28, 2006)

andy didnt you used to have a green nissan 200sx


----------



## AndyStuttgart (Feb 14, 2006)

I had one before, that´s right. How come you know it?!


----------



## drifter-boy (Apr 28, 2006)

i used to spend a fair amount of time on the sr20forum 

and remeberd you building you 200sx to 500bhp or something like that


----------



## AndyStuttgart (Feb 14, 2006)

I sold all the stuff one day to another when I got the chance to buy the GTR...it´s a pity, in a way.
But on the other side, what are 500bhp when you can own a GTR?


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Tommy Kaira said:


> Yes, i'm the one who bought the TK from Chrys. The car is running verry good! It`s verry fast and looks perfect. I love it  What do you mean with how long did it take to get it on the road? Can you explain? Sorry, but my english is not perfect.


TK...just wondering how difficult it was to get it through the TuV process..and "on the road".

Wow, lots of GTR's in Stuttgart...we will all have to meet up sometime this summer.


----------



## AndyStuttgart (Feb 14, 2006)

Generally spoken there are almost too many R34 in Germany now *gg*
In Heilbronn I know of one GTR and two GTT, that´s a total of six cars in an area of about 50 square km...two years ago I guess there were not a hand full in whole Germany 
Not counting the UK or US citizen ones...


----------



## Tommy Kaira (May 9, 2006)

Do you know Chrys? Where did you meet him? Just like I told it, it`s easier and cheaper for a person from the US to get the TÜV, because he can tell the TÜV that the car is "Umzugsgut". From which Part of Germany are you from? Do you own a GTR? I think we have tomake a big meet in the summer.


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Tommy Kaira said:


> Do you know Chrys? Where did you meet him? Just like I told it, it`s easier and cheaper for a person from the US to get the TÜV, because he can tell the TÜV that the car is "Umzugsgut". From which Part of Germany are you from? Do you own a GTR? I think we have tomake a big meet in the summer.


I did know Chrys...I do have an R34 GTR and am up in Ramstein. Right now I dont need a TuV...there isnt a reason get it until I need to sell it.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

AndyStuttgart said:


> Generally spoken there are almost too many R34 in Germany now *gg*
> In Heilbronn I know of one GTR and two GTT, that´s a total of six cars



In Heilbronn  Where is a GTR,i only know the orange GTT,but nobody else with a skyline


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

I guess there are still hardly 10 Skylines in germany, and maybe a handful of GTR´s.

Regarding to the mass of reply´s we maybe should collect the proper information about importing to germany.
There are lots of half trues, "heard of" , "somebody said..."


----------



## Tommy Kaira (May 9, 2006)

EvolutionVI said:


> In Heilbronn  Where is a GTR,i only know the orange GTT,but nobody else with a skyline


There is another R34 GTR in bayside blue in Heilbronn. Thats true! You are not the only one around here with an R34 GTR


----------



## Tommy Kaira (May 9, 2006)

Chrys has been up in Ramstein too. But now he is back in the US. Thats right, you don`t need TÜV if you have registered the car on the airbase. Let me know when you need to sell your GTR. And let`s make a GTR meet in summer


----------



## sean_goodman (Jan 11, 2006)

so i see skylines are common as muck down south up here in the north of germany they are still rare as hell only one other one up here and it is a GTT:smokin: 

anglo german meeting in summer sounds good, lets get it arranged


----------



## AndyStuttgart (Feb 14, 2006)

We should get us some other car before there are more down south than VW Golf´s or 3-series BMW


----------



## Tommy Kaira (May 9, 2006)

Before I bought my car, I thought about an R34. But now I'm happy that I have bought an R33 (and it's a TK) because everyone who has an Skyline, has an R34.


----------



## sean_goodman (Jan 11, 2006)

anybody got a wrx impreza they wanna swop for my r34 gtr? skylines are just too common now


----------



## AndyStuttgart (Feb 14, 2006)

I would have someone, but I guess you won´t really change *gg*
We must get us a Z-Tune or something similar to break out of the GTR masses here


----------



## wrath`- (May 15, 2006)

masses is nice said , I don´t know any gt-r in my region ^_^ Devin mentioned some gt-r in stuttgart, but here in mannheim/heidelberg there aren´t.good for me hehe


----------



## AndyStuttgart (Feb 14, 2006)

@Wrath, do you own one?
Here in Stuttgart area there is Alex, Tommy and me...and there´s another bayside blue GTR in Heilbronn, as well as two GTT´s.


----------



## wrath`- (May 15, 2006)

Hey Andy,
No ,actually I´m waiting till I get money from my insurance back and then I want a r33 gt-r.Already looking through the different dealer websites.Tommy drives a silver TommyKaira r33 ? If so , then I saw a picture of it couple days ago.


----------



## Tommy Kaira (May 9, 2006)

Whre did you saw the picture? And yes, I'm driving an R33 TK R.


----------



## wrath`- (May 15, 2006)

Devin showed me one


----------



## devin (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi Tomi 

I tould him about your R33 cause he´s interested in buying one,
but has never seen one before in real life.
Maybe we can arrange a little meeting to show him the beast  

Mo


----------



## Tommy Kaira (May 9, 2006)

Hy Mo, it`s you! Now I understand. Have you made a decission between Type R Turbo and GTR v-spec?  A meeting will be no Problem, you know. Anytime!


----------



## devin (Jan 20, 2006)

Naw, no decision yet ...
Its kinda hard but I´ll take my time to find out which car suits me best


----------

